# In-laws issues



## Revs2012 (Nov 25, 2012)

Last year my husband left for deployment for 8 months and since I was alone with a baby in a country that wasn't mine, he decided to send me and the baby to my mom's house and to come get me as soon as he was able to.
My parents in law are good people but they are a little too obsessed with my baby and they want us to move close to them. They never been really good parents and my father in law is stingy and every time he comes visit he uses my husband generosity to make us pay for everything (even knowing that we are seriously in trouble with money).
My mother in law is really obsessed with my baby and she doesn't want me in the pictures or she wants to push the stroller pushing me or my husband away.
For Christmas I cooked for them the whole day, they started eating without me and after I cleaned up they wanted me to bake cookies.

Now that my husband is far away I convinced him to get a job 5h away from them. Right now I'm waiting for my husband to come get me and they make me feel bad everytime I talk with them because my husband is alone.
It is not my choice and I will no even celebrate christmas this year because he is far away.

I just want my husband to learn how to say no to them and live in peace seeing them once a year maybe.
Is this wrong?


----------

